# Myrtle Beach or VA Beach 8/29-9/1



## jewvin (Aug 25, 2014)

Hoping to find a 2 bedroom/2 bath unit for a last minute getaway.


----------



## silentg (Aug 30, 2014)

Myrtle Beach is nicer!


----------



## travs2 (Aug 30, 2014)

*Myrtle Beach or Virginia Beach*

My choice would be Myrtle Beach.  There is so much to do there for all age groups.  The live shows are fun, shopping is great at Barefoot Landing and Broadway at the Beach and the Outlets and the beaches are beautiful.  There is literally miles of beach for easy walking and exploring.  RCI may be coming out with a sale soon or check out VRBO.  VRBO has lots of rentals in all price ranges and they often discount close to check in dates.  Weather is perfect in October and some of the rentals have "winter rates".  The restaurant choices are endless.  ......from  calabash buffets to fine dining .... If golf is your game this is the place to be.  There are several golf course to choose from and many fun and interesting mini golf course if that is of your liking.  The B & B Antique  store.... well I have no words to describe it.  Everything AND the kitchen
sink can be found in there.  Browse around and you may find a treasured  coin, piece of jewelry or work of art.  Enjoy!


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 30, 2014)

And my preference is VA beach.  It helps a lot that it is 4.5 hours closer- 4 hours away vs 8.5 hrs.  There are plenty of things to do in the area- yeah Myrtle may have more but there are only 24 hours in a day so there is only so much you can do. Plus I love all the groupon and living social deals for the Hampton Roads area.


----------

